# ND makes it into College World Series



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/ncaa/cws/2002/bracket.html

Well it is big news to me anyway. I watched there games against top ranked Florida State (It was on Sunshine Network) and they looked pretty strong.

The last time they went to the CWS was in '57 with Carl Yastrzemski and he was in the same dorm as my dad!

Go Irish!!


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Since I am another ND nut, I am elated that the Irish will have a chance to play for the CWS title. I believe their first game is scheduled for Sat. at 1:30 PM on CBS.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd have to say I'm rooting for Stanford, but its good to see ND get over on FSU!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tv Schedule with teams:

http://espn.go.com/ncaa/cws/tv/2002.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well Stanford won, but the game was much closer than I would have thought. Playing in the Pac-10 helps when you have to play a great team each week.


----------

